# The Walking Dead: 23-Jähriger tötet Freund - er hielt ihn für einen Zombie



## MarcHatke (27. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Walking Dead: 23-Jähriger tötet Freund - er hielt ihn für einen Zombie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Walking Dead: 23-Jähriger tötet Freund - er hielt ihn für einen Zombie


----------



## Wamboland (27. Oktober 2015)

Klar geben wir der Serie die Schuld. 

Hoffentlich wird das nicht wieder überbewertet - der Typ ist geistig nicht mehr ganz sauber. Egal wieviel ich in meinem Leben getrunken habe - auf die Idee einen Kumpel (oder sonst wen) zu töten wäre ich nie gekommen. Auch solch eine Verzerrung der Realität hatte ich noch nie. 

Ich bezweifele einfach mal das das nur Alkohol war ...


----------



## MichaelG (27. Oktober 2015)

Definitiv. Denke mal mehrere Optionen:

-Drogen
-irre
-beides
-oder geplant und getarnt als "Unfall"


----------



## BiJay (27. Oktober 2015)

Okay...


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2015)

> Er war derart in Rage, dass er für den Mord diverse Messer, eine E-Gitarre und sogar eine Mikrowelle einsetzte, um seinen Freund zu erschlagen.



WTF - ich stell mir gerade vor wie er mit der Mikrowelle auf den Typen einschlägt und frag mich wie er die halten konnte ohne das die Mikrowelle verutschte


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> WTF - ich stell mir gerade vor wie er mit der Mikrowelle auf den Typen einschlägt und frag mich wie er die halten konnte ohne das die Mikrowelle verutschte



Ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht? "...ohne, dass die Mikrowelle verrutschte?", wie meinst Du das?


----------



## MichaelG (27. Oktober 2015)

WIeso verrutschen ?? Versteh ich jetzt auch nicht. Der Kerl ist vollkommen ballaballa. Egal wie und aus welchem Grund. Oder er stellt sich bewußt so, um den Mord so zu vertuschen, daß er als "bekloppt" an der Todeszelle vorbeischrammt.


----------



## Vordack (27. Oktober 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht? "...ohne, dass die Mikrowelle verrutschte?", wie meinst Du das?



Er meint wohl wie er den Freund halten kann und gleichzeitig mit der Mikro auf ihn einschlagen kann? Wenn der Freund bewutlos aufm Boden liegt?

Falls daß nicht gemeint war hab ich auch keinen Plan...

@Topic
Okay, auf Merkzettel notieren, nie zu zweit TWD anschauen und dabei saufen, Dein Nebenan könnte  irre sein


----------



## Odin333 (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe die Überschrift gelesen und dann "In den USA..." und war schlagartig nicht mehr verwundert.


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sagen wir mal der Freund liegt vor schmerzen krümmend auf den Boden also hat er alle beide hände frei - wie man sieht hat die Mikro keine haltegriffe oder ähnliches das man für die bessere halterung nutzen kann. Die Egitarre hat ihren griff, die messer auch.
Eine Mikrowelle ist aussen aus edelstahl und die tür meist nur mit einem plastikhaken gesichert. Eine Mikrowelle wiegt im durschnitt 10 kilo.

entweder du das blut an den händen oder durch die schwitzigen hände dürfte es im garnicht gelungen sein mit der mikrowelle einen vernünftigen treffer zu landen


----------



## MichaelG (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich lese bei dem Beitrag aber nicht die Reihenfolge der Nutzung der Waffen heraus. Auch nicht die Konstellation in der sich Täter und Opfer zueinander in der Situation befunden haben (liegend, kniend, stehend, am Boden krümmend, mit/ohne Blut an der Hand). Nur was er alles an Gegenständen zu Waffen umfunktioniert/benutzt hat (sofern die Liste komplett ist). Wenn er nun dem Freund zuerst mit der Mikrowelle eine verzimmert hat ?


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich seh schon die Schlagzeile: Walking Dead-Produzent wegen Anstiftung zum Mord angeklagt von (dummen) amerikanischen Müttern. 

Jetzt mal ganz im ernst... Da kann ich stoned und blau sein wie sonst was, aber ich bring wegen einer Serie niemanden um, der genau neben mir sitzt. Ich fürchte, dass VR später sowas wie einen psychologischen Führerschein braucht, sonst werden sich solche News häufen


----------



## Vordack (27. Oktober 2015)

Bezog sich auf Wynns Post

*How to kill your beat down friend with a microwave for Dummies*

Dein Freund liegt aufm Boden, Du hast 2 Hände, hebst die Mikro mit beiden Händen auf so daß die Finger an der linken bzw. rechten unteren Seite die Weg von Deinem Bauch ist sind. Handflächen liegen an den linken bzw. rechten Außenseiten der Mikro. Jetzt die Arme oder, wenn ihr zu schwach seit, nur die Oberarme leicht heben, sein Gesicht fokussieren und dann mit ca 70%* Deiner Kraft mit Schwung auf sein Gesicht fallen lassen und sie dabei dirigieren.

Euer erster Mord wird so zu einem Erfolg. Viel Glück.

* Nur 70% da es bei 100% schwerer ist den Kopf zu treffen


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Definitiv. Denke mal mehrere Optionen:
> 
> -Drogen
> -irre
> ...



stimme dem zu

zudem gehört der Spinner für immer weggesperrt und nicht gegen Kaution frei (völlig egal wie hoch die angesetzt sein wird, das ist Mord)


----------



## BiJay (27. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal der Freund liegt vor schmerzen krümmend auf den Boden also hat er alle beide hände frei - wie man sieht hat die Mikro keine haltegriffe oder ähnliches das man für die bessere halterung nutzen kann. Die Egitarre hat ihren griff, die messer auch.
> Eine Mikrowelle ist aussen aus edelstahl und die tür meist nur mit einem plastikhaken gesichert. Eine Mikrowelle wiegt im durschnitt 10 kilo.
> 
> entweder du das blut an den händen oder durch die schwitzigen hände dürfte es im garnicht gelungen sein mit der mikrowelle einen vernünftigen treffer zu landen


Wir haben doch keinen genauen Tatverlauf. Kann sein, dass er einfach nur die Mikrowelle nach ihm geschmissen hat. Ist doch auch völlig irrelevant für die Tat.


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Bezog sich auf Wynns Post
> 
> *How to kill your beat down friend with a microwave for Dummies*
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist halt wenn die Mikrowelle die aus der Hand rutscht kann sie dir in die eier, knie oder auf die Füsse fallen bevor du die 70% chance hast


----------



## MichaelG (27. Oktober 2015)

Naja das wäre dann ein Kollateralschaden. Aber nicht so schlimm, wenn es so wäre. Dann hätte es wenigstens den Richtigen getroffen....


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2015)

Vergess nicht - es in Amerika passiert. Da hätte die person noch den mikrowellen hersteller verklagt weil sie nicht rutschfest ist


----------



## MichaelG (27. Oktober 2015)

Zuzutrauen wäre es. Genau wie der Kerl der McDonalds wegen dem heißen Kaffee verklagt hat.


----------



## Vordack (27. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt wenn die Mikrowelle die aus der Hand rutscht kann sie dir in die eier, knie oder auf die Füsse fallen bevor du die 70% chance hast



Nachtrag zu "How to kill your friend for Dummies"

Um eigene Verletzungen zu vermeiden sollten sie die Arme austrecken und so die Mikrowelle möglichst weit entfernt von ihrem Körper zu halten. So vermeiden sie unnötige eigene Verletzungen wie zum Beispiel das Hodenquetschen, wie einem unserer Testkandidaten aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Loosa (27. Oktober 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Klar geben wir der Serie die Schuld.



Also der Kausalzusammenhang ist da schon deutlich. Dass der Typ psychisch einen Schaden hat ist ja dann nochmal eine andere Sache. Hätten sie Itchy und Scratchy geguckt wäre es vielleicht ein Holzhammer gewesen... und ne Mikrowelle.

Zu seiner Verteidigung sei gesagt, dass sein Kumpel versuchte ihn zu beißen; sich also schon fast verwandelt hatte.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Zuzutrauen wäre es. Genau wie der Kerl der McDonalds wegen dem heißen Kaffee verklagt hat.



Das war ne alte Frau und der Kaffee mit über 90 Grad fast kochend heiß.


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2015)

Das ist doch völlig falsch wiedergegeben: Laut Grants police: Man fatally beat friend after friend 'changed into a zombie' | KOB.com ist er mit einem *Messer *durch die Wohnanlage gelaufen, nicht mit einer *Schere*.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Also der Kausalzusammenhang ist da schon deutlich. Dass der Typ psychisch einen Schaden hat ist ja dann nochmal eine andere Sache. Hätten sie Itchy und Scratchy geguckt wäre es vielleicht ein Holzhammer gewesen... und ne Mikrowelle.
> 
> Zu seiner Verteidigung sei gesagt, dass sein Kumpel versuchte ihn zu beißen; sich also schon fast verwandelt hatte.
> 
> ...



Trotzdem checke ich bei Kaffee erst einmal vorsichtig, bevor ich den hastend in mich hineinkippe. Soo doof kann man doch echt nicht sein.


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Trotzdem checke ich bei Kaffee erst einmal vorsichtig, bevor ich den hastend in mich hineinkippe. Soo doof kann man doch echt nicht sein.


Ging das nicht um verschütteten Kaffee aufs Bein?


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2015)

Plot Twist: Es war tatsächlich der Beginn einer Zombie Apokalypse.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Oktober 2015)

Soweit ich weiß hat die/der sich den Kaffee selber drübergekippt. Weil er eben heiß gewesen ist.


----------



## Loosa (27. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß hat die/der sich den Kaffee selber drübergekippt. Weil er eben heiß gewesen ist.



Im geparkten Auto Kaffee zwischen die Beine geklemmt um Milch/Zucker reinzukippen. Da hätte ich auch nicht mit kochendem Wasser gerechnet.
Aber ihr ging es eigentlich nur um die $20k Behandlungskosten. In den USA ist es ja oft so, dass selbst *wenn* sie überhaupt krankenversichert war, man sowas ohne Klage nicht erstattet bekommt.

Aber als McD auf stur schaltete wurde es zur "armen, alten Frau gegen den herzlosen Großkonzern" stilisiert. Als Strafe wurde der Kaffeeumsatz eines Tages genommen. Gezahlt wurde aber *sehr* viel weniger.


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2015)

Sie hat sich den Becher  im geparkten Auto zwischen die Knie geklemmt und dann den Deckel abgemacht. Dabei ist der Heiße Kaffee über ihren Schoß gelaufen und hat sich dank Baumwollkleidung dort "gut" verteilt. Infolgedessen hat sie Verbrennungen dritten Grades an 6% der Hautoberfläche erlitten und mußte 8 Tage im Krankenhaus bleiben, während denen Hauttransplantationen durchgeführt wurden. Sie ist dauerhaft entstellt und war dadurch 2 Jahre lang teilweise behindert.

McD hat (ungeändert) die Vorschrift, daß Kaffee mit 82-88°C ausgegeben werden soll.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liebeck_v._McDonald's_Restaurants#Burn_incident


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (27. Oktober 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sie hat sich den Becher  im geparkten Auto zwischen die Knie geklemmt und dann den Deckel abgemacht. Dabei ist der Heiße Kaffee über ihren Schoß gelaufen und hat sich dank Baumwollkleidung dort "gut" verteilt. Infolgedessen hat sie Verbrennungen dritten Grades an 6% der Hautoberfläche erlitten und mußte 8 Tage im Krankenhaus bleiben, während denen Hauttransplantationen durchgeführt wurden. Sie ist dauerhaft entstellt und war dadurch 2 Jahre lang teilweise behindert.
> 
> McD hat (ungeändert) die Vorschrift, daß Kaffee mit 82-88°C ausgegeben werden soll.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liebeck_v._McDonald's_Restaurants#Burn_incident


Und da wäre die Verbrennung wesentlich milder gewesen? Wer ist denn bitte blöd genug, sich heißen Kaffee im Auto zwischen die Beine zu klemmen. Cpt. Picard, hilf mir  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Und da wäre die Verbrennung wesentlich milder gewesen?


Siehe die Wiki Seite: Bei der Temperatur reichen zwei bis sieben Sekunden für eine Verbr. 3. Grades, bei einer Temperatur von ~70°C sind es schon 20 Sekunden.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (27. Oktober 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Siehe die Wiki Seite: Bei der Temperatur reichen zwei bis sieben Sekunden für eine Verbr. 3. Grades, bei einer Temperatur von ~70°C sind es schon 20 Sekunden.


Naja ok, 70° sind auch nochmal eine andere Hausnummer als 88°, aber selbst dann brauchst du mindestens 10sek, um die Hose loszuwerden... Man bedenke den ersten Schock, die mit sich bringende zittrigkeit und dann ist es auch noch ein eingeengtes Auto. Da hätte ich ihr als Unternehmen auch den Vogel gezeigt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. Oktober 2015)

Das ganze klingt für mich wie ein STEAM Achievement " Freundschaftsdienst " oder so.

Aber Kaution ist schon etwas seltsam in so einem Fall...


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2015)

> Er war derart in  Rage, dass er für den Mord diverse Messer, eine E-Gitarre und sogar eine  Mikrowelle einsetzte, um seinen Freund zu erschlagen.



Das klingt eher nach Dead Rising  

So macht man es sich natürlich einfach. Irgendeine schlimme Tat begehen und es dann auf andere Dinge schieben, statt einfach zuzugeben, dass man ein irres Arschloch ist und nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hat.


----------



## Loosa (27. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> So macht man es sich natürlich einfach. Irgendeine schlimme Tat begehen und es dann auf andere Dinge schieben, statt einfach zuzugeben, dass man ein irres Arschloch ist und nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hat.



Das irre an solchen Person ist ja, dass sie sich selbst nicht dafür halten.
Genausowenig wie ein Arschloch sich nur sehr selten als auch solches bezeichnet. 

Zieht sich durch alle möglichen Bereiche. Siehe zum Beispiel den Dunning-Kruger-Effekt 


> Wenn jemand inkompetent ist, dann kann er nicht wissen, dass er inkompetent ist. […] Die Fähigkeiten, die man braucht, um eine richtige Lösung zu finden, [sind] genau jene Fähigkeiten, die man braucht, um eine Lösung als richtig zu erkennen.



Einem Blöden fehlt einfach die geistige Fähigkeit um zu erkennen, dass er blöd ist. 
Deswegen überschätzt er seine eigenen Fähigkeiten und kann die Anderer nicht anerkennen.


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das irre an solchen Person ist ja, dass sie sich selbst nicht dafür halten.
> Genausowenig wie ein Arschloch sich nur sehr selten als auch solches bezeichnet.


Wobei das nicht nur auf Blöde und Arschlöcher zutrifft, sondern auf *alle *Menschen - schließlich geht ja jeder davon aus, daß sein persönliches Weltbild das Richtige ist und daß in einer bestimmten Situation  nur Aktion X angebracht ist, während Person B davon überzeugt ist, daß alles außer Aktion Y Mist sei.

Wir haben unterschiedliche Meinungen (und ja, auch unterschiedliche kognitive Fähigkeiten), mit denen wir Möglichkeiten erkennen und gegeneinander abwägen können und daher zu individuellen Lösungen kommen.

Es gibt auch keine Leute, die sich für _"die Bösen" _halten - daß "wir" diejenigen als "die Bösen" titulieren, liegt daran, daß ihre Taten nicht mit unserem Weltbild übereinstimmen. Wir haben beispielsweise Werte und Regeln, die im Christentum verankert sind, stellen aber trotzdem den demokratischen Staat und die dort verbrieften Menschenrechte an allererste Stelle.

Genausogut kann man als Wertesystem eine Religion über das Gesetz stellen und zum Genozid an Ungläubigen aufrufen - aus deren Weltbild ist das ein absolut gerechtfertigter Kampf für die gute Sache. Die sehen sich nicht als "die Bösen" - im Gegenteil.


----------



## linktheminstrel (27. Oktober 2015)

psychedelische substanzen und horrorfilme sind für ängstliche persönlichkeiten keine gute mischung. ich bezweifle, dass das bei 3 bier passiert ist. es gibt gewissen alkohol, wo auch eine psychedelische wirkung feststellbar ist. hier bekommt man den nur unter der hand.


----------



## BiJay (27. Oktober 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wobei das nicht nur auf Blöde und Arschlöcher zutrifft, sondern auf *alle *Menschen - schließlich geht ja jeder davon aus, daß sein persönliches Weltbild das Richtige ist und daß in einer bestimmten Situation  nur Aktion X angebracht ist, während Person B davon überzeugt ist, daß alles außer Aktion Y Mist sei.


Es soll auch Menschen geben, die tolerant sind.


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Es soll auch Menschen geben, die tolerant sind.


Es geht mir um die *Bewertung *des Weltbildes anderer Menschen, nicht um das *Tolerieren *selbiger - das ist ein eklatanter Unterschied.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das irre an solchen Person ist ja, dass sie sich selbst nicht dafür halten.
> Genausowenig wie ein Arschloch sich nur sehr selten als auch solches bezeichnet.
> 
> Zieht sich durch alle möglichen Bereiche. Siehe zum Beispiel den Dunning-Kruger-Effekt
> ...



Ein Toter weiß nicht daß er tot ist. Das merken nur die Überlebenden. Genauso ist es wenn man doof ist.


----------



## BiJay (27. Oktober 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht mir um die *Bewertung *des Weltbildes anderer Menschen, nicht um das *Tolerieren *selbiger - das ist ein eklatanter Unterschied.


Dann sprichst du von was anderem als Loosa.


----------



## Worrel (28. Oktober 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Dann sprichst du von was anderem als Loosa.


Nope. Er schreibt doch genau das:



> Das irre an solchen Person ist ja, dass sie sich selbst nicht dafür halten.
> Genausowenig wie ein Arschloch sich nur sehr selten als auch solches bezeichnet.



Was eben exakt mein "Der Böse" bezeichnet sich selbst nicht als "der Böse" wiedergibt.

Ich hatte oben aber die falschen Zeilen von Loosa zitiert - die jetzigen passen diesbezüglich besser.


----------



## QLFreelancer (28. Oktober 2015)

Die Serie kann nichts dafür, das Telltale games ist Schuld


----------



## movieaddict (28. Oktober 2015)

und die Medien werden bestimmt Walking Dead fuer verantwortlich machen anstatt den Alkohol oder womoegliche mentale Probleme.....


----------

